# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Alignment shop in NH for WIDE trucks

## DjentlemanJoe

Hello all,
This is a long shot but I'm coming up empty everywhere I go, I need a very good alignment for my truck. Issue is with long travel and 12 wides my track width is 92" and I dont fit on any racks. My truck ate a set of 37s in 6 months and I'm trying to avoid dropping $1,400 every 6 months. 

Any help is greatly appreciated. 

Joey

----------


## ecgreen

> Hello all,
> This is a long shot but I'm coming up empty everywhere I go, I need a very good alignment for my truck. Issue is with long travel and 12 wides my track width is 92" and I dont fit on any racks. My truck ate a set of 37s in 6 months and I'm trying to avoid dropping $1,400 every 6 months. 
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated. 
> 
> Joey


Paul's Alignment in Bow NH- the guy specializes in custom vehicles. He is worth a call at least. (603) 225-6154

----------


## DjentlemanJoe

> Paul's Alignment in Bow NH- the guy specializes in custom vehicles. He is worth a call at least. (603) 225-6154


Excellent. Thank you for the recommendation!

----------


## ecgreen

> Excellent. Thank you for the recommendation!


NP. Be prepared for a lesson in alignments if you go to Paul. He will pull you right under the truck and explain everything if you want. great guy

----------

